# Schwinn Auto Cycle added to the Rapoza Bicycle Auction



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

http://www.auctionzip.com/auction-catalog/BICYCLE-AUCTION_R3E2OBGDBQ/


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 4, 2015)

nice looking bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2015)

Why do people paint that front floating chain guard bracket?!... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2015)

I believe this bike came through Chuck Rosa. If its the same bike I saw it is not what I would call a high end resto but still a presentable bike. I believe when I first saw it there was a crossbar on it as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Dec 4, 2015)

Good looking bike 1941. Curious to see what it and some of the others bring.
JKent


----------



## Dave K (Dec 4, 2015)

....


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

I think some restorations were done before we had the web to search for good examples to use.  I've seen some great looking bikes the where incorrect because they looked at another incorrect bike for an example.  Both were beautifully done but were not exactly correct.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I think some restorations were done before we had the web to search for good examples to use.  I've seen some great looking bikes the where incorrect because they looked at another incorrect bike for an example.  Both were beautifully done but were not exactly correct.



Or whomever restored it could have taken notes when they stripped off the original paint..... just a thought.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2015)

I've always wondered why in newer homes, the drywall in garages is finished to the skim coat, but left unpainted or even primed.
I also wonder why owners just leave it that way.
Chris


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 4, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I've always wondered why in newer homes, the drywall in garages is finished to the skim coat, but left unpainted or even primed.
> I also wonder why owners just leave it that way.
> Chris




Property tax reasons, same with attics and all other dry-walled storage spaces, paint it and it's taxed as finished space.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> Property tax reasons, same with attics and all other dry-walled storage spaces, paint it and it's taxed as finished space.




Interesting...even though its not heated or cooled?
I thought that was the determinant, being livable...not whether you could see joint compound.
I've always lived in vintage homes, I dunno.
Chris


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I've always wondered why in newer homes, the drywall in garages is finished to the skim coat, but left unpainted or even primed.
> I also wonder why owners just leave it that way.
> Chris




Builders are trying to save 5 bucks. What you describe is the bare minimum for fire code. One hour fire rating in a garage so the 5/8 sheetrock has to be taped. Some builders will go one step further and do one coat over the tape to smooth it out.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> Property tax reasons, same with attics and all other dry-walled storage spaces, paint it and it's taxed as finished space.




BS. Under roof *livable *sq. ft. and under roof *non livable *sq. ft. are taxed at two different rates. Drywall and paint has nothing to do with it. Crawl spaces and attics are not taxed.

There are many more factors other than just square footage that your local Government uses for assessing the value for your yearly property taxes. And I'm pretty sure each state and county has their own methods and rates for calculating the property taxes. If you add a 1000 Sq. Ft. livable addition to your house the footage is one factor that's used to assess your next years taxable value along with other factors. If you just purchased a used house they normally use the actual value, what you paid, for their tax basis. Just an example of what location can mean. My Cousin in Wisconsin was paying 4 times what I was paying in yearly taxes for a similar size home.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 4, 2015)

that's the way i understand it as I was told, its not a living space thing its a finished or roughed in thing, you usually only see it with attached garages around here, maybe I was told wrong interior paint tends to peel in a non-climate controlled room with humidity changes, but that would only apply in northern states, and it would not explain why walls are left unpainted in utility & storage rooms


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 4, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> BS. Under roof *livable *sq. ft. and under roof *non livable *sq. ft. are taxed at two different rates. Drywall and paint has nothing to do with it. Crawl spaces and attics are not taxed.




maybe you have the answer,I bite on the fire rating, but around here homes are taxed at SEV state equalized value, witch should reflect half of your homes market value, not livable sq ft or non livable sq ft,  and anything you do to your home to increase the value will get you a tax bump


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 2, 2016)

schwinn aerocycle, Hawthorne zep, Colson high low, Mead Ranger..

check out the auction www.rapozaauctions.com


----------

